# JSP Formulardaten in externer Java-Klasse verarbeiten



## Bogomier (13. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte Formulardaten einer HTML-Seite weiterverarbeiten. 

Da das ganze aber umfangreicher wird, würde ich dies gerne in einer externen Klasse tun und nicht mit Scriptlets. Oder ist das nicht sinnvoll?

Es soll einerseits eine Antwortseite generiert werden (mit JSP) ala "Daten sind korrekt, wir melden uns"

Andererseits möchte ich mit den Formulardaten ein X.509-Zertifikat generieren und dieses dann per Mail an den Absender des Formulars schicken. Dieser Teil sollte in der externen Klasse geschehen.

Das Problem ist jetzt nur, wie bekomme ich die Verbindung zwischen der JSP und der Java-Klasse hin. Über <form>action="Java-Klasse"</form> oder so ähnlich??

Bin etwas ratlos

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## HLX (13. Jun 2007)

Dafür schreibst du ein Servlet (von javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet abgeleitete Klasse). Servlets haben eine doPost-Methode. Diese überschreibst du und behandelst dein abgeschicktes Formular. Die Formulardaten befinden sich im Parameter HttpServletRequest.

Nach Abarbeitung kannst du dann per RequestDispatcher an die gewünschte JSP-Ausgabeseite weiterleiten.

Das Servlet registrierst du in der Datei 'web.xml'. Dann weist du ihm im Servlet-Mapping ein URL-Pattern zu. Dieses URL-Pattern gibst du unter <FORM action="meinPattern"> an, so dass hier erkannt wird, dass das die doPost-Methode des Servlet aktiviert werden soll.


----------



## Bogomier (14. Jun 2007)

besten dank, das hilft mir ungemein weiter.

 :lol:


----------

